# coupler pic?



## idivein (Mar 13, 2013)

want to make a manual coupler pic for uncoupling "kadee" type couplers. any plans? how to use? kadee's not so hot.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Rix makes a magnetic uncoupler but your coupler pins/horns (ie brake hoses) have to be reasonably well aligned:










I've never used Kadee's uncoupler tool but just looking at it, I can see why it might not work so well:










I don't know if there are plans to make your own. A lot of people use bamboo skewers.


----------



## idivein (Mar 13, 2013)

thanks. i am aware of all those. some where in a magazine there was a coupler pic homemade. it had a dowel with a z piece of wire attached. don't know the dimensions of the wire. anything new and clever??
thanks


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

those bamboo skewers work reasonably well, also those little cocktail skewers, gives you a reason to go out and collect some ..)


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can use a, plastic, wood or metal 6 or 7" rod approximately
1/4" inch in diameter or so. File or grind down one end so that
the tip fits into the coupler where the knuckles interlock.

A twist at that point causes the knuckles to release. It takes
practice to get good with it but you'll find it very useful 
Invariably you'll want to uncouple cars where there is
no magnetic uncoupler.

Make several if you have a big layout so you can have one
handy wherever you do switching.


Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

wvgca said:


> those bamboo skewers work reasonably well, also those little cocktail skewers, gives you a reason to go out and collect some ..)


Get a couple of the bamboo skewers that they sell in the supermarket and cut them in half. Cut a 3" long piece of 3/8" dowel and drill a hole about 1/2" deep in one end (easier if you have a drill press). Put in a drop of glue and insert the flatend of the skewer. Paint if desired. Voila! Uncoupling tool.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Here's the most basic question I can think of...and I'm being honest: How does one uncouple cars using one of these tools? Are you somehow opening the couplers? Are you pushing one down so that they come uncoupled?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

its pretty easy, push the point in between the couplers, and give a little twist... and they both open up enough to uncouple, and the skewer then pushes them apart a little


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe someone else can give you the technical reason, but I'm guessing that knuckle couplers are designed to open when pulled down by the uncoupler magnets, and the slight downward pressure of the pick does the same thing. In any case, it works perfectly. Insert into the knuckles and twist slightly. Cars will be uncoupled and ready for switching.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

When you say cocktail skewers, you mean those little swords that come in some drinks?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

yep, those little swords.... don't work near as good as a bamboo pointy skewer, just more fun collecting them .... you can get either cheap at the dollar stores though...


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Great, thanks.
And thank you to the OP for starting this thread. I relearned something that I had forgotten about.


----------

